# The Lie Thread



## TotallyReal (Sep 2, 2008)

My name is TotallyReal. This is my 100th post.


----------



## troubadours (Sep 2, 2008)

that is only you're 95th post you Can't just make a post that has a Blatant lie Dimensions is not a place where Liars should come to gether it is for Size acceptance and for togetherness. Next time PLease think before you make post's that are Irresponsible. Thanks. :bow:

""troubadours"" aka "Jen"


----------



## TotallyReal (Sep 2, 2008)

troubadours said:


> that is only you're 95th post you Can't just make a post that has a Blatant lie Dimensions is not a place where Liars should come to gether it is for Size acceptance and for togetherness. Next time PLease think before you make post's that are Irresponsible. Thanks. :bow:
> 
> ""troubadours"" aka "Jen"



This post is a valuable contribution to the Lie Thread.

[burnnnnnnnnnnnnn]


----------



## troubadours (Sep 2, 2008)

totally real more like totally fake amirite


----------



## troubadours (Sep 2, 2008)

the following pictur'es are in google Image Search of totally real./






i do enjoy Brawl





is this you're house T.R. bcuz you're a Girl LOL burned





what is that????

okay i will postmore later.


----------



## troubadours (Sep 2, 2008)

mod's please close this Thread it has angered me


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 2, 2008)

TotallyReal and Troubadours since you two so obviously hate each other why don't you take your ugly mugs and silly little squabbles elsewhere and...




Oooh! My chauffeur just pulled up.

Doin' lunch with Donald Trump and J Lo... we got a little project goin'... kinda hush-hush at the moment...


... I know a good hair stylist I'm gonna recommend to Donny...


----------



## troubadours (Sep 2, 2008)

don't even THINK about it. ....


----------



## AlethaBBW (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm a driver, I'm a winner. Things are gonna change soon, I can feel it.


----------



## CausticSodaPop (Sep 2, 2008)

It wasn't me that did that thing to the photocopier.


----------



## TotallyReal (Sep 2, 2008)

This is not the funniest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## troubadours (Sep 2, 2008)

:eat2::eat1::eat2::eat1::eat :
this is improtant to a feedeee like my self.


----------



## troubadours (Sep 2, 2008)

By the way, Mods, a Certain Member of this Thread has been making Threats to me on an INstant messaging System and this thread still Needs to be locked and deleted because it Promotes unethical things. And I do Not appreciate Threats


----------



## TotallyReal (Sep 2, 2008)

troubadours said:


> By the way, Mods, a Certain Member of this Thread has been making Threats to me on an INstant messaging System and this thread still Needs to be locked and deleted because it Promotes unethical things. And I do Not appreciate Threats



Please try to keep this conversation on topic. Thanks.


----------



## troubadours (Sep 2, 2008)

bump bumpbump bump


----------



## TotallyReal (Sep 2, 2008)

troubadours said:


> bump bumpbump bump



Oh great, bumpging a thread this old for no reason ? :doh: Just let it die please. Thanks you


----------



## TotallyReal (Sep 2, 2008)

My name is TotallyReal. This is my 100th post.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm not who you think I am.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Sep 2, 2008)

I LOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE MY JOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mossystate (Sep 2, 2008)

Daddyoh is wearing underwear.


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 2, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Daddyoh is wearing underwear.



That's very unlikely, 'cause Daddyoh is French.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Sep 2, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Daddyoh is wearing underwear.


Mossy is wearing black patent leather shoes



fa_man_stan said:


> That's very unlikely, 'cause Daddyoh is French.


Excusemoi Monsewer!!


----------



## moore2me (Sep 2, 2008)

Stan, I have your Lear Jet fueled up and ready for you, Mt Maiden & Jr to travel to Tibet again. Do you still want to stop by and pick up Will Smith, Jada, Jaden, and Trey on the way? The Dali Lama is not feeling well, so you guys can stay at the King of Palau's northern palace again.


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 2, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Stan, I have your Lear Jet fueled up and ready for you, Mt Maiden & Jr to travel to Tibet again. Do you still want to stop by and pick up Will Smith, Jada, Jaden, and Trey on the way? The Dali Lama is not feeling well, so you guys can stay at the King of Palau's northern palace again.



Cool! Is it OK if Shirley McLean comes along? Her and I were smoking some weed the other day and chatting, she told me that it had been a while since she's been there.

Mtmaiden likes the Mai Tais... personally I just like looking at the fat women in hula skirts... Jr. likes those little paper umbrellas...


----------



## AlethaBBW (Sep 2, 2008)

I loved being rejected on the basis of my size!!! IT IS AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 2, 2008)

Hey TotallyRealDude...








Troubadours is actually a frumpy housewife from Yonkers...









































... lookin' to loose a few pounds.


----------



## moore2me (Sep 2, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Cool! Is it OK if Shirley McLean comes along? Her and I were smoking some weed the other day and chatting, she told me that it had been a while since she's been there.
> 
> Mtmaiden likes the Mai Tais... personally I just like looking at the fat women in hula skirts... Jr. likes those little paper umbrellas...



Shirley is more than welcome, just tell her to bring plenty of weed to go around. You know how the pilot sucks the stuff up. Last time it took him 45 minutes to land and that was after Junior helped.


----------



## troubadours (Sep 2, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Hey TotallyRealDude...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mod's Please Close This Thread Fa Man Stan Is Spreading And Erroenous Rumor's


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

This thread is driving me nuts. No joke.


----------



## AlethaBBW (Sep 2, 2008)

I took an FA to Taco Bell. We covered each other with fire sauce and made sweet sweet love against the napkin dispenser. 

Think outside the bun, baby.


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 2, 2008)

If all of existence is a lie, then perhaps telling the truth is the greatest lie of all. 

View attachment manson lie.jpg


----------



## moore2me (Sep 2, 2008)

Jaded said:


> I took an FA to Taco Bell. We covered each other with fire sauce and made sweet sweet love against the napkin dispenser.
> 
> Think outside the bun, baby.



I read in Newsweek that Taco Bell's Fire Sauce when applied prior to sexual relations, would prevent the spread of veneral disease. I also think this will be published as a study in Lancet and the New England Journal of Medicine.


----------



## cold comfort (Sep 2, 2008)

my head is not exploding right now.


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 2, 2008)

troubadours said:


> Mod's Please Close This Thread Fa Man Stan Is Spreading And Erroenous Rumor's



Spread!? Heh, heh, heh...

Speaking of spread, you ought to see MY spread! Practically as big as Texas... rahight next to where JR Ewing used ta live... heh heh heh... Ah even got me a Caddy with long horns on the grill...










moore2me said:


> Jaded said:
> 
> 
> > I took an FA to Taco Bell. We covered each other with fire sauce and made sweet sweet love against the napkin dispenser.
> ...



Heh heh... nothin' better than addin' a little bit of jalapeño to the ol' love life I always say... heh heh heh...



cold comfort said:


> my head is not exploding right now.



Burstin' head!? Speakin' of burstin'... I even got me ten thousand head of cattle on my spread... heh, heh, heh... and that aint no bull! Heh, heh, heh







All I needs to do is get me is a skinny woman in a tight pair of jeans...


Yeeeeeeehaaaaah!


----------



## TotallyReal (Sep 3, 2008)

Jaded said:


> I took an FA to Taco Bell. We covered each other with fire sauce and made sweet sweet love against the napkin dispenser.
> 
> Think outside the bun, baby.



No joke this is my favorite post in this thread


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 3, 2008)

I've given up my day job in favor of lying on the couch eating bon bons all day and watching House/Sex and the City/NCIS/Will and Grace DVDs. 

What, this can't be the wish thread, too?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 3, 2008)

This thread somewhat sucks.


----------



## moore2me (Sep 3, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I've given up my day job in favor of lying on the couch eating bon bons all day and watching House/Sex and the City/NCIS/Will and Grace DVDs.
> 
> What, this can't be the wish thread, too?



I read on the internet under conspiracytheory4us.com that DVDs of House, Sex and the City, NCIS, and Will and Grace have been programmed with mind control electromagnetic pulses. When an end user watches any one of the DVDs or a combination thereof, for more than 180 minutes, the brain of the end user will start to decay. The brain decay will continue until it achieves the level of the brain of Hulk Hogan. One the process is started it is progressive which means that it will continue even if the exposure stops. It was nice knowing you BigBeautifulMe. Maybe we can meet again in another life. Oh - and about the bon bons, Hulk Hogan doesn't eat them, he drnks wheat grass smoothies instead. Enjoy.


----------



## moore2me (Sep 3, 2008)

Stan, Hubby and I were so inspired by your avatar of the souped up, dressed up motorbike, that we decided to redo our pickup truck in the same mode. We figured if it was the going style for a rich cattle baron and chick magnet like yourself, it would certainly improve our standings in the redneck community. But, after the redo, we have the uneasy feeling something is wrong with our camper shell installation. Since you are a trend setter and a cool kat out in California, could you maybe tell us where we went wrong? Much thanks.

M2M and Mr. M2M 

View attachment pickup camper2.jpg


----------



## Les Toil (Sep 3, 2008)

Guys like Mike Meyers, Will Farrell, and Ben Stiller have blockbuster movies for one simple reason. They're comedic _geniuses._


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 3, 2008)

Not to change the subject, but did I ever tell you guys that I _totally_ invented the *Space Shuttle*? 







Don't believe me? Check out some of my original specs on my totally awesome web site: 

http://www.lj_rock.org/inventions/awesome/space_shuttle


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 3, 2008)

I told a real whopper today and my pants actually caught on fire before I was done.


----------



## moore2me (Sep 3, 2008)

SantaClear, Now I am confused. I sense that there is a link between the space shuttle re-entry, the heat deflector tiles and your pants catching on fire and burning. Maybe LJRock, the rocket scientist, can explain. This is too much for my 3rd grade education to process. Please use simple terms. Crayons would be nice or number 2 pencils.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 3, 2008)

Santa and Stan. I really don't like you at all - never have.


----------



## AlethaBBW (Sep 3, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> I told a real whopper today and my pants actually caught on fire before I was done.



I ate a real Whopper and then set my own pants on fire.*




*Do not try this at home or at your local Burger King.


----------



## imfree (Sep 4, 2008)

I've never told a single lie in all my life, may I join this thread?
After all, imfree and freedom tastes of reality........I think, but
I could be lying. Mmmmmm, a couple whoppers does sound
pretty good right about now.


----------



## moore2me (Sep 4, 2008)

I may not be posting here much longer. John McCain called last night and said that Sarah Palin is probably dropping off his ticket and he wants me to replace her. I told him that my record as a Republican and a conservative is crystal clear and I have never done anything that would embarrass the party. I also told him that I have many friends at Dimensions who would glady contribute millions to his Presidential election campaign - even ones who don't live in this country. If SantaClear could contact his beloved friend, the Nigerian businessman, perhaps he could serve as my business manager during the next few months. 

One of my special platforms that I insisted on is near and dear to my heart and that is citizenship and voting rights for Chia Heads. I know that as illegal aliens they have suffered horribly at the hands of hate groups and I firmly believe that it is time to bury the hatchett and give peace a chance. (And yes, I wrote that song.) Have you kissed your Chia today?


----------



## imfree (Sep 4, 2008)

moore2me said:


> I may not be posting here much longer................
> snipped..............
> One of my special platforms that I insisted on is near and dear to my heart and that is citizenship and voting rights for Chia Heads. I know that as illegal aliens they have suffered horribly at the hands of hate groups and I firmly believe that it is time to bury the hatchett and give peace a chance. (And yes, I wrote that song.) Have you kissed your Chia today?



The partisan political statements you made are hard enough to believe,
and you leaving these forums would be even harder to believe, but the
REAL WHOPPER, our beloved Borger Queen, would be you advocating
rights for us ChiaHeads. I've just been inspired to write the ChiaDream
speech. I hear a war brewing, just past the horizon, and I'm even
receiving previously unheard VLF signals.


----------



## moore2me (Sep 4, 2008)

Gee, that burger looks tasty and the cornerstone of any nutritious breakfast.


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 4, 2008)

This thread has not entertained me in the least.

Not even once.


----------



## moore2me (Sep 4, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> This thread has not entertained me in the least.
> 
> Not even once.



Dear Ashlynne,
Hours of economical fun can be achieved by smearing your hands with honey and playing with a feather. It works for me.


----------



## imfree (Sep 4, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> This thread has not entertained me in the least.
> 
> Not even once.



Of course not, you're lying, just like the rest of us.


----------



## imfree (Sep 4, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Gee, that burger looks tasty and the cornerstone of any nutritious breakfast.



Yep, Moore2Me, ChiaGreen, at 50% transparency, is
quite versatile, and looks good on almost anything!
It worked nicely on Tesla's hair!


----------



## Suze (Sep 4, 2008)

i always wanted to be a pink princess growing up. 

im also very loveable

and my grammar rules!


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 4, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Dear Ashlynne,
> Hours of economical fun can be achieved by smearing your hands with honey and playing with a feather. It works for me.





imfree said:


> Of course not, you're lying, just like the rest of us.



Well! I *never*!





Okay, maybe once.





But I didn't inhale!


----------



## imfree (Sep 4, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> Well! I *never*!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you didn't inhale, then you're probably NOT from
South Jersey, you're actually from Arkansas!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm not tired.


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 4, 2008)

imfree said:


> If you didn't inhale, then you're probably NOT from
> South Jersey, you're actually from Arkansas!



That was a secret. You promised you wouldn't tell.

Moooooooooooooooooooooooooooommmmmmmmm!!


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 5, 2008)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Santa and Stan. I really don't like you at all - never have.



Liar liar pants on fire!

... and just whooooo exactly are you anyway!?



moore2me said:


> Stan, Hubby and I were so inspired by your avatar of the souped up, dressed up motorbike, that we decided to redo our pickup truck in the same mode. We figured if it was the going style for a rich cattle baron and chick magnet like yourself, it would certainly improve our standings in the redneck community. But, after the redo, we have the uneasy feeling something is wrong with our camper shell installation. Since you are a trend setter and a cool kat out in California, could you maybe tell us where we went wrong? Much thanks.
> 
> M2M and Mr. M2M



Back when I was living in Haight-Ashbury, while a friend and I were kickin' back smokin' some keif, I saw this bus with a hippie porch attached to the back. It looked something like this...






Anyhoo... I just wanna say Moore2, I've always admired your dedication to the preservation and appreciation of gophers, wiesels, prairie dogs and all of the other unappreciated little rodents.


----------



## moore2me (Sep 5, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Back when I was living in Haight-Ashbury, while a friend and I were kickin' back smokin' some keif, I saw this bus with a hippie porch attached to the back. It looked something like this...
> 
> *The porch looks like a splendid addition. Mr. M2M thinks he can also fish from it as it should hold 4 or 4 poles propped up and baited with shad guts and stink bait. We should be able to catch supper in no time at all.
> 
> *Anyhoo... I just wanna say Moore2, I've always admired your dedication to the preservation and appreciation of gophers, wiesels, prairie dogs and all of the other unappreciated little rodents.



*And that's one of the reasons you & I get along so well, you remind me of what my life is dedicated to. Did you get my gift of that taxidermied gopher converted into a lamp and ashtray? I hope you liked it. It took me three days to get the fleas to die (I think I killed all of them). But, I still haven't gotten a thank you note. Was it the wrong color for your decor? Or was there too much fringe on it?*


----------



## Suze (Sep 5, 2008)

susieQ said:


> i always wanted to be a pink princess growing up.
> 
> im also very loveable
> 
> and my grammar rules!



^
my best thread reply evar.


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 5, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Gee, that burger looks tasty and the cornerstone of any nutritious breakfast.



It would make a good cornerstone, yes.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 6, 2008)

It _is_ a cornerstone of a nutritious meal, not only for breakfast. Even leading nutrition experts recommend to eat at least one burger a meal.


----------



## Mishty (Sep 6, 2008)

I have a nip in my mouth as I type this....


A coffee nip

and I'm skinny.....there! I lied! happy?!?!?!?!


----------



## moore2me (Sep 6, 2008)

Missblueyedeath said:


> I have a nip in my mouth as I type this....
> 
> 
> A coffee nip
> ...



Dear MissBlueyedeath, Which one was a lie, that you had a nip in your mouth or that you were skinny?  Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Suze (Sep 6, 2008)

Missblueyedeath said:


> I have a nip in my mouth as I type this....
> 
> 
> A coffee nip
> ...



you're a very funny girl.



no wait


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 6, 2008)

you're not so funny...


----------



## Fowvay (Sep 7, 2008)

omg like I totally forgot to eat today and I'm FULL!!!! :eat1:


----------



## AlethaBBW (Sep 7, 2008)

I did not eat an entire bag of fast food on Friday. No sir, I did not.

And when I didn't eat it, I also didn't enjoy it.


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 7, 2008)

I am not eating pizza right now.

And it certainly doesn't have extra cheese and sausage. Nope. Doesn't.


----------



## TotallyReal (Sep 8, 2008)

I am not made out of lava


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 8, 2008)

I think everyone in this thread told the truth.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 8, 2008)

I think Timberwolf has never made an understatement....


----------



## AlethaBBW (Sep 9, 2008)

No, really, it's ok. I don't mind. I'm glad you had fun. I enjoyed just cuddling.


----------



## imfree (Sep 9, 2008)

Cuddling...........Damn, I HATE cuddling, that's
for sissies!!! Give me rough sex every time.





(Sez this 453 pounder who's on oxygen and
gets winded by walking 30' too fast.)


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 9, 2008)

brb--I've got to go iron my size 3 skinny jeans.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 9, 2008)

Oh, that might take quite some time.


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 9, 2008)

I completely love forking over a half-fortune to get my hair done over my lunch hour, especially when it's raining pitch forks and hammer handles.

Yes, I do love walking out of the beauty parlor only to be soaked in the time it takes to get to the car.

*drip drip drip*


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 9, 2008)

It rained dinosaurs and mammoths today


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 9, 2008)

I earned lifetime frequent poster miles and all the little debbies that I can eat by posting my millionth post.


----------



## moore2me (Sep 9, 2008)

Lovelyone said:


> I earned lifetime frequent poster miles and all the little debbies that I can eat by posting my millionth post.



Ah Lovelyone, I see you are a fellow gourmand. I too am addicted to Little Debbie's - particular the Swiss Cake Rolls. I happened to be their factory one day when they were making the treats. They have a break room with all you can eat company product. After about an hour someone noticed I was missing. They found me slumped over the lunch table muttering "milk. Paramedics were called and I was given some antabuse and sobered up enough for them to "pour" me into my car & point me towards home. To this day, I still find chocolate crumbs on articles of clothing I wore that day. 

Morale of the story: It is possible to OD on Little Debbie's Swiss Cake Rolls (but what a way to go!).


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Sep 10, 2008)

Lovelyone said:


> brb--I've got to go iron my size 3 skinny jeans.



Liar! When I went to steal, er, I mean borrow them I peeked at the tag and they are only a size 2! 
Still too big for me, of course.


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 10, 2008)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Liar! When I went to steal, er, I mean borrow them I peeked at the tag and they are only a size 2!
> Still too big for me, of course.


 
I switched the tag to give you a big girl complex.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 10, 2008)

I love to see me some bones on a girl.


----------



## moore2me (Sep 10, 2008)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Liar! When I went to steal, er, I mean borrow them I peeked at the tag and they are only a size 2!
> Still too big for me, of course.



You two are just little piggies (snort, snort). I wear a size extra small if I have to buy off the rack. Of course most of my clothes are created specially for me by Versace or the House of Chanel. Changing the subject - What did you guys think about the new lines during New York's fashion week? I, for one, hate it when they think they are so hot. Paris's fashion week outclasses NYC's designs in my book. How about that new retro British look? I will have Reggie make me three or four outfits for the racing season at Sarasota.


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 10, 2008)

moore2me said:


> You two are just little piggies (snort, snort). I wear a size extra small if I have to buy off the rack. Of course most of my clothes are created specially for me by Versace or the House of Chanel. Changing the subject - What did you guys think about the new lines during New York's fashion week? I, for one, hate it when they think they are so hot. Paris's fashion week outclasses NYC's designs in my book. How about that new retro British look? I will have Reggie make me three or four outfits for the racing season at Sarasota.


 
I would have liked to have seen MORE skinny, braless, boobless, non-femme girls walking the runway. Just makes me proud that I am that thin too.


----------



## moore2me (Sep 10, 2008)

Lovelyone said:


> I would have liked to have seen MORE skinny, braless, boobless, non-femme girls walking the runway. Just makes me proud that I am that thin too.



Ain't it the truth. I do, however, need a little fat everynow and then injected in my lips to give me the Angelina Jolie pout. Hubby last time said I looked like a guppie but what does he know (redneck cracker that he is) ? Did I say that ? I mean the fine southern gentleman that he is.


----------



## imfree (Sep 11, 2008)

The Hadron Collider HAS destroyed the whole Earth, but
everyone says they're still here!

Aw...WTF!, I'll add one more to sweeten this one up
little. I'm Nicola Tesla's great-grandson, too.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 11, 2008)

I hate all the truths in this thread.


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 11, 2008)

I am made entirely of custard but there are a few microchips and stuff embedded in to enable me to make posts here and to shower.


----------



## moore2me (Sep 11, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> I am made entirely of custard but there are a few microchips and stuff embedded in to enable me to make posts here and to shower.



*
Santaclear,
An attachment of army ants dropped by my house this morning looking for your custardy self. I gave them your ISP and internet info. They love pudding and should be at your place around noon tomorrow. *




imfree said:


> The Hadron Collider HAS destroyed the whole Earth, but everyone says they're still here!
> *
> Edgar, If you destroy the earth while I have a black forest cake in the oven cooking for mom's birthday, there will be hell to pay.*
> 
> ...



* 
This invokes images of Frankenstein's great-grandson in the Mel Brooks film Young Frankenstein. Perhaps we should refer to you as Young Telsa. In your lineage, was your grandfather (on Telsa's side) illegitimate or could he read & write?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 11, 2008)

I am neither bored nor dizzy.


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 11, 2008)

Im not hungry, and I dont really want to open the bag of potato chips that is calling out to me. Those bastards!


----------



## moore2me (Sep 11, 2008)

President Bush just called and appointed me as Ambassador to Pakistan. I start work next week. I need some input on what I should take with me to put my best foot forward on the job. (Yeah, I know Bush is a lame duck, but if McCain wins I probably can keep my job.)

1. What do you think will be my best way to travel about the capital Islamabad - a Vespa scooter or a Segway?

2. For relaxing around the hotel pool, a two piece bikini or a one piece?

3. My hair right now is dyed magenta. Do you think this will be a problem? How about the studs in my tongue and the three studs in my forehead?

4. And the last question, I have a pet pot-bellied pig named "Forrest Gump". I am getting him all his shots this week so he can go thru customs. Do you think they will let Forrest ride in the taxi and stay in the Pakistani hotel until I get my own place? 

Thanks in advance for your input.
M2M - Soon to be US Ambassador to the Country of Pakistan


----------



## imfree (Sep 12, 2008)

Hey Moore2Me, when you're done with your term
as ambassador, find Osama and bring him back
with you.


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 12, 2008)

my favorite thread is any thread with any kind of talk about politics.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 12, 2008)

moore2me said:


> President Bush just called and appointed me as Ambassador to Pakistan. I start work next week. I need some input on what I should take with me to put my best foot forward on the job. (Yeah, I know Bush is a lame duck, but if McCain wins I probably can keep my job.)
> 
> 1. What do you think will be my best way to travel about the capital Islamabad - a Vespa scooter or a Segway?
> 
> ...


My suggestions:

To 1: I think a Borg mini - cube would be the most appropriate... (You know, one of those to sit on and hover around town)

To 2: I'd say, as slim as you are, there is no need for wearing anything at the pool...

To 3: This will definately be no problem.

To 4: This shouldn't be a problem if you tell them that it is a holy pig.



Lovelyone said:


> my favorite thread is any thread with any kind of talk about politics.


----------



## imfree (Sep 12, 2008)

Lovelyone said:


> my favorite thread is any thread with any kind of talk about politics.



Hahaha! That's a good one. I love to slug it
out and dodge bullets in Hyde Park, myself.


----------



## moore2me (Sep 12, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> My suggestions:
> 
> To 1: I think a Borg mini - cube would be the most appropriate... (You know, one of those to sit on and hover around town)
> 
> ...



Wolfy, I am stunned by your post. You have "pole-axed" which is hard to do. I have never seen you talk so much in all my time here at DIMS. I like it. You go Wolfman! Now as to my retort . . . 

1. Do those Borg mini cubes come with a seat belt? Also, I will need a seat belt extender. How about cup holders?

2. Do you think the Taliban will mind if I sunbathe neekid around the pool? I hear they insist on females with breastes wearing two piece suits at least and no thongs.

3. I am glad that the hair color is okay because I went shopping yesterday at Burkas4us and could not find one that color-coordinated with magenta. What a pity. 

4. Don't go putting notions of greatness in Forrest Gumps' little piggy brain. He will think he is special and should be exempted from the M2M family sausage recipe coming up next year. Pigs can be pets and breakfast at the same time. They are a multi-purpose animal.

Thanks again for your suggestions. It's wonderful to see you blooming as a writer Wolfy.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 12, 2008)

Oh, I write a lot if the day is long... :bow:

1. These mini cubes come in and for all sizes. Cupholders and mini bar included.

2. Hearing you need a seat belt extender, I think they won't have any objections with you sunbathing nekkid. This could possibly be the key to "domesticate" them...

3. Burkas4Us isn't the best address for clothes shopping around here. Try McBurka's. They have a lot of modern-style clothes to wear in Pakistan (or anywhere else around there). 

4. Sorry, hadn't thought about that... He'd be a holy sausage, then... :doh:


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 13, 2008)

Its raining again...stopped for 2 hours and 13 mins in the past three days, and I LOVE it.


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 13, 2008)

I can honestly say that I absolutely love a man in uniform. The more uniforms the better.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Sep 13, 2008)

I hate food.

I'm trying to decide if I want to be anorexic or bulemic.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 13, 2008)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> I hate food.
> 
> I'm trying to decide if I want to be anorexic or bulemic.
> 
> Any suggestions?



Violet, I've chosen anorexia, as I'm sure you can tell by my photo.


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 13, 2008)

I have nothing to say.


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 13, 2008)

Shrimp fried shrimp?

(I dunno, it works for chicken.)


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 13, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> Shrimp fried shrimp?
> 
> (I dunno, it works for chicken.)



lol That's a good one, Ash. After I posted that, I realized I was in the wrong thread. I meant it for Edgar's No Topic thread. And this is the absolute truth!

Gator fried gator.


----------



## Tychondarova (Sep 13, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> lol That's a good one, Ash. After I posted that, I realized I was in the wrong thread. I meant it for Edgar's No Topic thread. And this is the absolute truth!



LIES!!!

-Ty


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 13, 2008)

Tychondarova said:


> LIES!!!
> 
> -Ty



You deserve some rep for that.


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 13, 2008)

Haggis fried haggis.


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 13, 2008)

I am--right at this moment--considering purchasing a Shamwow.


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 13, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> I am--right at this moment--considering purchasing a Shamwow.



I want one of these too.

Is he wiping off a sweating dog in the last one? 

View attachment shammyhome_09green.jpg


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 13, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Is he wiping off a sweating dog in the last one?



Yes.  That dog's just crossed the finish line at the Boston Marathon. 

(These lies almost tell themselves.)


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 13, 2008)

The selling point for me is that, according to Photo #2, I can clean up a crime scene before the cops arrive.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Sep 13, 2008)

Yes, you are looking rather thin.

That's it! Anorexia it is! It works perfectly with my food hatred. 

Wow.... I'll be a negative 3 size clothes in no time!




Ashlynne said:


> Violet, I've chosen anorexia, as I'm sure you can tell by my photo.


----------



## intraultra (Sep 13, 2008)

i'm having a really wonderful saturday night. really living it up. :|


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 14, 2008)

I just got my hair did!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm not here.


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 14, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> The selling point for me is that, according to Photo #2, I can clean up a crime scene before the cops arrive.



Well, don't forget that you can also hide your sweaters, according to Photo #3. That's what I *really* want this product for.


----------



## moore2me (Sep 14, 2008)

Is it just me or is this guy really HOT ??? :wubu::wubu::wubu: 

View attachment 18106400id2.jpg


----------



## Tina (Sep 14, 2008)

I *heart* Hyde Park during election season. :wubu:


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 14, 2008)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Yes, you are looking rather thin.
> 
> That's it! Anorexia it is! It works perfectly with my food hatred.
> 
> Wow.... I'll be a negative 3 size clothes in no time!



anorexia is too much work. You have to exercise when you have that one.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Sep 14, 2008)

That's true..... okay.... straight starvation it is.  GOOD THINKIN'!!




goofy girl said:


> anorexia is too much work. You have to exercise when you have that one.


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 14, 2008)

Jerry Springer is my only link to knowledge of the outside world...


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 14, 2008)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> That's true..... okay.... straight starvation it is.  GOOD THINKIN'!!



I survive on celery and water. Celery is a negative calorie food. You expend more energy chewing and digesting it than the calories that it contains. (That last sentence is not a lie, btw.)

I will soon wear a size 0 and I'm aiming for -3.


----------



## imfree (Sep 14, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> I survive on celery and water. Celery is a negative calorie food. You expend more energy chewing and digesting it than the calories that it contains. (That last sentence is not a lie, btw.)
> 
> I will soon wear a size 0 and I'm aiming for -3.



My goal weight is the same as my birth weight. Haven't
been there in a long time.


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 14, 2008)

My Doctor says I am too thin and need to put on weight. She even suggested that I eat fast food and NOT exercise...ever. I love her.


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 14, 2008)

I cannot figure out how to reply to any of the threads.


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 15, 2008)

There is only ONE woman in chat that I totally cannot be without....*wonders which part of this sentence is a lie.


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 15, 2008)

Lovelyone said:


> My Doctor says I am too thin and need to put on weight. She even suggested that I eat fast food and NOT exercise...ever. I love her.



That was actually me in drag. 


Sorry.


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 15, 2008)

I knew it was you cos you asked me if I wanted some donuts.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 15, 2008)

The donut question is copyright by me!


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 15, 2008)

...is made of mud,twigs and FAIL.


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 15, 2008)

I woke up early this morning and had to take a wizz, I dribbled a bit after finishing. I dried off my kneecap, went back to bed and got a few more hours of sleep.


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 15, 2008)

Stan, that makes you sound oh so attractive.

Hubba. :wubu:


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 15, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> I woke up early this morning and had to take a wizz, I dribbled a bit after finishing. I dried off my kneecap, went back to bed and got a few more hours of sleep.



Sounds like something for the "Too REAL for the INTERNET" thread.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 15, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> I woke up early this morning and had to take a wizz, I dribbled a bit after finishing. I dried off my kneecap, went back to bed and got a few more hours of sleep.


I can only assume that the lie in this post is that you did NOT, in fact, dry off your kneecap first.


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 15, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> Stan, that makes you sound oh so attractive.
> 
> Hubba. :wubu:





LJ Rock said:


> Sounds like something for the "Too REAL for the INTERNET" thread.



Ok... Ok, I'll 'fess...



What I described didn't really happen....











... this morning.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 15, 2008)

I am Stan.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm a n00b here and this is my first post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Pay no attention to the column on the left. What is this white text I keep reading so much about?


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 16, 2008)

That was really interesting, noob!


----------



## moore2me (Sep 16, 2008)

Okay, who is the dirty rat who told the Bush Adm that I am a frequent flyer in a bottle of Captain Morgan and got me canned from my upcoming job as Ambassador to Pakistan? Now looks like I have to settle for Ambassador to Venezuela or Aza Bijan if I can't give up the rum & coke. Talk about some stern and Byzantine civilizations. You thought they'd never seen a grown girl drunk as a skunk, neekid, by the pool, rocking out to Jimmy Buffet or Hank Williams Jr.


----------



## imfree (Sep 17, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Okay, who is the dirty rat who told the Bush Adm that I am a frequent flyer in a bottle of Captain Morgan and got me canned from my upcoming job as Ambassador to Pakistan? Now looks like I have to settle for Ambassador to Venezuela or Aza Bijan if I can't give up the rum & coke. Talk about some stern and Byzantine civilizations. You thought they'd never seen a grown girl drunk as a skunk, neekid, by the pool, rocking out to Jimmy Buffet or Hank Williams Jr.




That mix at the end sounds pretty good, but I'll
raise you some whiskey bottles, brand-new 
cars, guns, and 'Skynyrd to make that a grand
hell-raisin' good time! Yah.....kinda' like that one
we had at Stan's house a while back.....wonder
who paid that Clean-upMaster bill?


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 17, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Okay, who is the dirty rat who told the Bush Adm that I am a frequent flyer in a bottle of Captain Morgan and got me canned from my upcoming job as Ambassador to Pakistan? Now looks like I have to settle for Ambassador to Venezuela or Aza Bijan if I can't give up the rum & coke. Talk about some stern and Byzantine civilizations. You thought they'd never seen a grown girl drunk as a skunk, neekid, by the pool, rocking out to Jimmy Buffet or Hank Williams Jr.



I think your mistake is that you're applying for the wrong jobs. You should be aiming for Secretary of the Department of the Interior.


----------



## moore2me (Sep 17, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> I think your mistake is that you're applying for the wrong jobs. You should be aiming for Secretary of the Department of the Interior.



I know I'm gonna be real sorry I asked this, but I have a roaring hang over and the ceiling and floor are upside down, so here goes. What Department of Interior should I be Secretary of? Is typing or shorthand required? Can I hire my relatives too (they're not very useful, but at least it keeps them out of the pen).


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 17, 2008)

moore2me said:


> I know I'm gonna be real sorry I asked this, but I have a roaring hang over and the ceiling and floor are upside down, so here goes. What Department of Interior should I be Secretary of? Is typing or shorthand required? Can I hire my relatives too (they're not very useful, but at least it keeps them out of the pen).



The department where they party like it's 1999. Typing and shorthand are not only not required, they are actually frowned upon.

Since you're hungover, I'd say you're a prime candidate for the job.

Relatives welcome, as long as they like to par-tay.


----------



## moore2me (Sep 17, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> The department where they party like it's 1999.
> 
> *I'm not sure what this means ? More input is desired.*
> 
> ...



*Oh they can party. The real question is, can the real estate survive the party? It is best if our get-togethers are done outdoors where damage is less extreme. If not, sometimes we have to pay for wall paper that is scorched, ceiling tiles that have chili on them, copper wiring that is stolen, and bathroom plumbing that has all manner of fish and reptile scales and guts dumped in them. And this is just the baby showers. You ought to see the aftermath of a football game or bachelor party. *


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 17, 2008)

I don't have any clue what this should be...


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 17, 2008)

I have yet to laugh at anything posted in this thread.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 17, 2008)

I died and resurrected myself.


----------



## moore2me (Sep 17, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> I died and resurrected myself.



I tried that on James Jr. when he passed out in the living room on the good sofa. I almost wore the taser out on his varmit self before he came to. We lost counts on the number of hits he took, but his hair turned white.


----------



## TotallyReal (Sep 19, 2008)

ha ha what the hell, this thread is still going?


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 19, 2008)

Yes, no thanks to _you_.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 19, 2008)

Threads like this have a short lifespan in this place...


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 23, 2008)

Did you know that your life span is directly corelated to how much chocolate you are enjoying during said lifetime?


----------



## daddyoh70 (Sep 23, 2008)

TotallyReal said:


> ha ha what the hell, this thread is still going?



No, this thread actually stopped on 09-17-2008, at 07:59 PM


----------



## moore2me (Sep 23, 2008)

Lovelyone said:


> Did you know that your life span is directly corelated to how much chocolate you are enjoying during said lifetime?



Lovely, 

Would that be a negative or a positive correlation?


----------



## troubadours (Sep 24, 2008)

i dont got wood right now......


----------



## TotallyReal (Sep 24, 2008)

troubadours said:


> i dont got wood right now......



I dont got wood 24/7


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 24, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Okay, who is the dirty rat who told the Bush Adm that I am a frequent flyer in a bottle of Captain Morgan and got me canned from my upcoming job as Ambassador to Pakistan? Now looks like I have to settle for Ambassador to Venezuela or Aza Bijan if I can't give up the rum & coke. Talk about some stern and Byzantine civilizations. You thought they'd never seen a grown girl drunk as a skunk, neekid, by the pool, rocking out to Jimmy Buffet or Hank Williams Jr.


 
Wow did i accidently walk into Hyde Park?


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 24, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Lovely,
> 
> Would that be a negative or a positive correlation?


 
Much like anal sex, its only a positive one if you enjoy it.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Lovelyone said:


> Wow did i accidently walk into Hyde Park?


Yes. What did you think?


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 24, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Yes. What did you think?


 
I suddenly felt all dirty and out-of-place.


----------



## imfree (Sep 24, 2008)

Lovelyone said:


> I suddenly felt all dirty and out-of-place.



(pops up with horns, tail, and pitch fork)Muahahaha!!!
You ARE in hell, I mean Hyde Park!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

imfree said:


> (pops up with horns, tail, and pitch fork)Muahahaha!!!
> You ARE in hell, I mean Hyde Park!!!


I think there's a huge difference between Hyde Park and Hell. Hyde Park is a place of peace and understanding.


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 24, 2008)

Hyde Park is my very favorite part of Dims. :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## imfree (Sep 24, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> I think there's a huge difference between Hyde Park and Hell. Hyde Park is a place of peace and understanding.



I agree, and I, as much as anyone else, enjoy a respectful
argument where no personal attacks or name-calling are
involved(NOT A LIE). This IS "The Lie Thread"!


----------



## moore2me (Sep 24, 2008)

imfree said:


> I agree, and I, as much as anyone else, enjoy a respectful
> argument where no personal attacks or name-calling are
> involved(NOT A LIE). This IS "The Lie Thread"!



Of course Imfree was lying when he wrote the above passage and I am lying as I write this one, so there you have it - the dirty truth. You have fallen down the rabbit hole. Welcome to the kingdom of the naked mole rats. Now all you have to do is figure out what rabbits and naked mole rats have in common and why they are cohabitating.


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 24, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Of course Imfree was lying when he wrote the above passage and I am lying as I write this one, so there you have it - the dirty truth. You have fallen down the rabbit hole. Welcome to the kingdom of the naked mole rats. Now all you have to do is figure out what rabbits and naked mole rats have in common and why they are cohabitating.



If I didn't feel dirty before, I sure do now.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

You just _feel_ dirty?


----------



## Ashlynne (Sep 24, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> You just _feel_ dirty?



*sigh*

This is the *lie* thread, not the *forum rumble* thread. Keep it straight, Wolf!


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 24, 2008)

Well, none of you certainly smell dirty.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Ashlynne said:


> *sigh*
> 
> This is the *lie* thread, not the *forum rumble* thread. Keep it straight, Wolf!


Oh. I didn't know that...


----------



## imfree (Sep 24, 2008)

imfree said:


> I agree, and I, as much as anyone else, enjoy a respectful
> argument where no personal attacks or name-calling are
> involved(NOT A LIE). This IS "The Lie Thread"!




The Hardron Collider has fired and now I'm stuck in an
eternal truth/lie circular continuum. Is the first 
statement a true statement in a lie thread? The
statement is true, but no one can believe it because
I made it in a lie thread. I know I'll get plenty of kind,
compassionate, and empathic responses if I post
that statement in Hyde Park!


----------



## moore2me (Sep 24, 2008)

Edgar,

Be careful, you have almost used up all of your abstract thinking allowances for September. You will soon have no more left and will have to switch over to creative thinking or foreign language until October. This is a message from Brain Central. Thank you.


----------



## imfree (Sep 25, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Edgar,
> 
> Be careful, you have almost used up all of your abstract thinking allowances for September. You will soon have no more left and will have to switch over to creative thinking or foreign language until October. This is a message from Brain Central. Thank you.




Sorry Moore2Me, between the new med's, improved 
oxygenation through proper movement and breathing,
and reduced discomfort in my legs, I'm just too
mentally powerful these days, I'll try to turn it down
a little.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 25, 2008)

I think it's really boring how people don't get you telling the truth.


----------



## imfree (Sep 25, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> I think it's really boring how people don't get you telling the truth.




I think that It's really bad how I've lost track
and don't know if I'm lying, or telling the truth
anymore! Must be bedtime.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't care.


----------



## moore2me (Sep 25, 2008)

Wolfy, You really should care about Edgar's bedtime. He gets weird if he gets too sleepy. Last time we had to break out the horse tranquilizers. And we had to use the Clydesdale dosage. For the whole Budweiser team.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 26, 2008)

Sorry, I forgot he shouldn't stay up so long at his young age... :doh:


----------



## imfree (Sep 26, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Wolfy, You really should care about Edgar's bedtime. He gets weird if he gets too sleepy. Last time we had to break out the horse tranquilizers. And we had to use the Clydesdale dosage. For the whole Budweiser team.



Hey, now that makes good sense, Moore2Me. You
know, the U-500 insulin I use is 5 times as strong
as regular insulin. A man can do 150 watts of
exertion on a long term basis, a Clydesdale can do
750 watts, I'm beginning to see a pattern.


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 7, 2008)

my arse is so small you can't even see it with a microscope.


----------



## Ashlynne (Oct 7, 2008)

I hate chocolate.


----------



## imfree (Oct 7, 2008)

Food, who needs it??? "The more you eat, the more
you have to s**t!"(Woodie Guthrie) You can save
money for important things by not wasting it on
food! Our Obesity Plague could be cured if everyone
would just completely stop eating!


----------



## Ashlynne (Oct 7, 2008)

I despise roses, especially pink ones.


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 7, 2008)

my least favorite candy is peanut butter m&m's. Hate 'em.


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 7, 2008)

I hate animals-I don't even know why we have two dogs.


----------



## troubadours (Oct 8, 2008)

i didnt just drool on my own hand accidently


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 8, 2008)

I love hangovers!


----------



## mediaboy (Oct 8, 2008)

I read entire threads before contributing lengthy and often well thought out replies which contain not so much literal information as they are literary tellings of personal experience reinforced by heavy use of emoticons and various other flippant excuses for not having a SAT approved vocabulary.


----------



## Ashlynne (Oct 8, 2008)

This is the worst thread ever in the history of Dimensions.

Heck, it's the worst thread in the entire history of threads.


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm RICK JAMES!


----------



## moore2me (Oct 8, 2008)

mediaboy said:


> I read entire threads before contributing lengthy and often well thought out replies which contain not so much literal information as they are literary tellings of personal experience reinforced by heavy use of emoticons and various other flippant excuses for not having a SAT approved vocabulary.



I am on the SAT Vocabulary Approving Board and I approve this message. However, mediaboy is operating on a temporary learner's permit with this agency.


----------



## The Fez (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm totally sober right now 

*doesn't ACTUALLY have a problem...*


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 13, 2008)

I feel completely fine.


----------



## Ashlynne (Oct 13, 2008)

I am totally disappointed that Timberwolf is back from his vacation.

(Okay, so not really, but it's the Lie Thread! What else was I supposed to say???)


----------



## FayeDaniels (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm really anorexic little tart who is trying to get cast on the new 90210


----------



## moore2me (Oct 14, 2008)

FayeDaniels said:


> I'm really anorexic little tart who is trying to get cast on the new 90210



Faye, Aaron Spelling has left me all his money and the production rights to the new 90210 show. You're hired. When can you start work? I'll get them started today on your wardrobe . . . size 0 XS right? (the same as me)


----------



## imfree (Oct 14, 2008)

moore2me said:


> Faye, Aaron Spelling has left me all his money and the production rights to the new 90210 show. You're hired. When can you start work? I'll get them started today on your wardrobe . . . size 0 XS right? (the same as me)



Hey, I want in on this lie!!! Get Spelling to start 
on my wardrobe, too!!! I should be about a men's
5 XS, at my present weight.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm so happy, I could laugh all day.


----------



## moore2me (Oct 14, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> I'm so happy, I could laugh all day.



*Wolfy, That must have been a heck of a vacation you went on to leave you in such an excellent humor. Where did you go?*



imfree said:


> Hey, I want in on this lie!!! Get Spelling to start
> on my wardrobe, too!!! I should be about a men's
> 5 XS, at my present weight.



*Edgar, You should fit just fine in Justin Timberlake's old wardrobe. We probably won't need to make any alterations other than the height. Of course you do realize Justin decides to make a guest appearance, you will have to lend him something to wear?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 15, 2008)

Oh, I was in the Bahamas.


----------

